# greater mounts



## sansoni

La sfarsitul unui chestionar am formularea urmatoare, referitoare la evaluarea punctelor. 

higher scores correspond to greater mounts of the relevant tendency.
 
Punctajele mai mari corespund .............ale tendintei respective.


----------



## farscape

Typo: amount? -> pondere crescuta


----------



## sansoni

In textul original apare *mount*...


----------



## farscape

Da, la un typo in original m-am referit. Pentru mine in contextul dat, mounts nu are sens.

Later,


----------



## sansoni

Este posibil sa fie o greseala in textul original. 

Mersi oricum pentru ajutor!


----------



## Miutzu

Pe mine mă duce cu gândul la un grafic în care punctajele mai mari corespund unor denivelări mai pronunţate din grafic, dar din contextul dat nu îmi dau seama dacă asta e situaţia.


----------



## farscape

Ai cumva un exemplu în text cu acest înţeles? Eu nu am găsit nimic care  sa facă sens în contextul dat şi de aceea optez pentru o greşeală de  ortografie.

Later,


----------



## Miutzu

Aici este un exemplu în care se foloseşte "mount" cu sensul propus de mine, dar nu are legătură cu contextul dat.

În final, şi eu optez pentru o greşeală de ortografie, pentru că după o căutare pe Google am găsit mai multe chestionare cu aceeaşi formulare, doar că în loc de "mount" scrie "amount".


----------



## farscape

Dacă am fi avut un grafic, cred explicatia era destul de plauzibilă,  deşi eu mai degrabă aş folosi peak, sau mound. În orice caz, great find 


Later,


----------

